# Philips SNB6500 Wlan router+Bootdiskette



## cra-cv (5. November 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
brauche eure hilfe um mein PcLinuxOS auf separatem laufwerk ins netz zu bekommen.
unter xp kein problem um über Philips snb6500 +kabelmodem ,aber 
bei pclinux nix!! netzwerkkarte ist Intel Pro/100VE doch steh ich im dunkeln.
zusätzlich benötige ich eine info wie ich eine bootdiskette für PcLinuxOS anfertigen kann um den bootloader auszuschalten.


----------



## Sinac (5. November 2007)

Wilkommen im Forum!

Wo genau ist denn das Problem mit der Netzwerkkarte?
Bitte achte auf korrekte Rechtschreibung.


----------



## cra-cv (5. November 2007)

Das Problem liegt warscheinlich in den richtigen Netzwerkeinstellungen, die ich unter Linux(PcLInuxOS+Suse10.3) einfach nicht hinbekomme. Im Forum las ich, die Daten unter XP und Knoppix aufzuschreiben und dann einfach zu probieren? Kam aber zu keinem Ergebnis und komme nicht ins Internet unter PcLinux! BT macht auch keine Probleme!

Zur Bootdiskette folgendes: Habe BT auf einem anderen Laufwerk installiert und boote dieses mit einer Ubuntu Bootdiskette! Geht aber nicht bei PcLinux?


----------



## Sinac (6. November 2007)

Ich hab keine Ahnung was du mit BT meinst... 

Was gibt dir denn ifconfig aus?
Schau dir das mal an:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/os-tu...gehen-bei-internet-und-netzwerkproblemen.html


----------



## cra-cv (6. November 2007)

BT-BackTrack ist eine von Live-CD von http://www.remote-exploit.org
BackTrack“ heißt soviel wie Rückverfolgung (eines Angriffs).
Hab die Philips-Kiste zurückgeschickt und einen D-Link Router angeklemmt und schon geht alles. 
Vielen dank !


----------



## Sinac (6. November 2007)

Achso BackTrack, kenne ich. Fand Auditor aber besser, wegen APT


----------



## cra-cv (6. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
BT deswegen, weil die jetzt Alfa Wireless USB 500mW voll unterstützen
Noch eine kurze techn. Anfrage! D-Link DI-604 hat am Spannungseingang eine Diode, die bei meinem anderen Gerät hochgegangen ist? D1 Bezeichnung! Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee was man da verwenden könnte. Vielen Dank für alles.


----------

